# How old are you???



## legaleagle (Mar 28, 2006)

I am 35.  Just wondering what the age range was on this website.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm 29, which means my life ends in a year, or at least that's what I've been told


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 28, 2006)

22 but as you can see in my sig, I will be 23 very soon!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 28, 2006)

22 as well.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm 18.


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm 17.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 28, 2006)

23,turning 24 On May 19th-too soon!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 28, 2006)

21, turning 22 on June 29th which happens to be the release date for the new pigments!


----------



## user3 (Mar 28, 2006)

30......


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 28, 2006)

16, turning 17 the end of May.


----------



## User34 (Mar 28, 2006)

25..(gulp) turning 26 may 21!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 28, 2006)

17.....


----------



## itsjustme25 (Mar 28, 2006)

28 turning 29 on April 22...


----------



## misskris (Mar 28, 2006)

im 21


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 28, 2006)

18.....turning 19 on June 19th


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 28, 2006)

18 here!! whoo hoo.... offically legal to do all


----------



## farra712 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am 21


----------



## asteffey (Mar 28, 2006)

im 21


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 28, 2006)

24, 25 on June 2. god. I'm nearly a 1/4 century old.  I got called MA'AM the other day. this sucks.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

hey VV my guess is the new pigments wil lbe your gifts? lol  i hope so! and im 18, everywhere i go im always the youngest geesh! even at my store!!


----------



## brandi (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm 19 and going to be 20 on april 13!!!


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I'm 29, which means my life ends in a year, or at least that's what I've been told 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ha Ha Ha....I'm 29 too, and the feeling is mutual!!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm 18


----------



## bebs (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm 20


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm 26 going on 5...I refuse to grow up!!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 28, 2006)

19, as of March 6th...


----------



## user4 (Mar 28, 2006)

23 turning 24 on April 14th...


----------



## Shanti (Mar 28, 2006)

16 =( But I'll be 17 this year.


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 24!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 25


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 24


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 29, 2006)

im 15...
god i feel young AS :S:S


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I'm 29, which means my life ends in a year, or at least that's what I've been told 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i call bs lol...i thought you were the most 25

i'm 20 turning 21 in august i can't wait for vegas


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 29, 2006)

25, birthdate 9.26.80


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_i call bs lol...i thought you were the most 25

i'm 20 turning 21 in august i can't wait for vegas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
baby, you just made my day!


----------



## Ambi (Mar 29, 2006)

22, I look and feel about 16 though [and that's not good]


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 20 I'll be 21 may 12th and I want to be 16 again!


----------



## user2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I'm 29, which means my life ends in a year, or at least that's what I've been told 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey I'm almost 22 which means that I'm close to 25 and that's almost 30!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 29, 2006)

21 turning 22 on 1st April


----------



## cookie fan (Mar 29, 2006)

i´m 26 and turning 27 in december. i always thougt that it make no odds to me getting older. But since i turning 25 i see every year the big 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel like i´m 18 or something like that.


----------



## cookies (Mar 29, 2006)

19 turning 20! I don't want to leave my teenage years. I used to get such a thrill telling people I was 18 when they thought i was more mature...now i'm actually going to be in my 20's


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 22!


----------



## tiff (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 36


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 29, 2006)

18 2 weeks ago =D So yay now I'm an adult!


----------



## enka (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 31 according to my passport. 
But on monday mornings I'm 53 (and look like this) and monday night at the club I was still sweet 16 !


----------



## lola336 (Mar 29, 2006)

27  getting old..lol


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 29, 2006)

*sigh* I've just turned 30 this past weekend.  I won't lie.. I had a HARD hell of a time dealing with it.  Geez.. who am I kiddin', I still am having a hard time with it lol.  I certainly don't feel that age, if there is a such thing as "feeling" an age.  I feel like i'm still 20, and I guess I'm just not feeling like i'm where I should be at this age. I guess not everyone has to follow the "plan", and hopefully I'll be able to pull my stuff together and get where I want to be.  *cheers* to the other ladies who will soon be joining me in the third decade of their lives, and those who have already been there..


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 28.


----------



## JMKess (Mar 29, 2006)

27.  Recently 27.  I'll be 28 next January.

Jennifer


----------



## matthea (Mar 29, 2006)

26, 27 this summer. The getting older thing doesn't bother me, but I have been going through a weird time realizing I'm concidered an adult now. Yeah I'm married and own a house, but I feel like a kid! My husband and I play video games, we really only watch kid movies (Harry Potter, The Dark Crystal, Spirited Away... we love them all!), we sometimes have dessert for dinner. 

I ran into an old old friend. He said you remember Sophie right? I said no. He then reminded me this beautiful teenager in front of me was his four year old sister the last time I saw her. That was crazy. Made me feel aged, not old. 
I don't mind grey hair (I want grey hair right now; a whole head full) it's getting wrinkles I'm not nuts about


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Mar 29, 2006)

22 will be 23 in August... still have lots of time...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 29, 2006)

I am 25 - will be 26 in July


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm 26, will be 27 on May 10


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 30, 2006)

33 and not bothered by it at all.  I look better now than I ever have and I feel pretty good about me and my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually I'm in sort of a catch-22 situation right now...do I get mad at peole for patronizing me because they think I'm younger than I am (because I am only 5'0") or do I thank them for not making me feel like I'm an aged matron? lol!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 30, 2006)

im 21..gonna turn to 22 on july 4th


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm going to be 34 at the end of April 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The age thing doesn't bother me.  I still act like a kid so everyone thinks I'm way younger than I am


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm the oldest one here, I think.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *legaleagle* 
_I'm the oldest one here, I think._

 
no you're not, I know there are some ladys around 40 here


----------



## sasha (Mar 30, 2006)

im 44 is there any one older than me here!! I feel soo old


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 30, 2006)

im 37 and will turn 38 on may 18, but i feel young!! age is only a number, it's how you feel that counts!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sasha* 
_im 44 is there any one older than me here!! I feel soo old_

 
You're cool enough to be into the wholw MAC thing, so you must be young at heart


----------



## vloky (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm 23.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 30, 2006)

the big 1 7


----------



## Alexa (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm seventeen as well


----------



## ette (Mar 31, 2006)

14, 15 on easter!


----------



## Brandi Girl (Mar 31, 2006)

23, will be 24 in June


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 31, 2006)

Oy Vey!  I'm one of the antiques here...38  -- maybe I should find an "older womans" makeup site to hang out at.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm 29!!!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_Oy Vey!  I'm one of the antiques here...38  -- maybe I should find an "older womans" makeup site to hang out at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Don't even think about it, we'll hunt you down and bring you back


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 31, 2006)

I just turned 27 on the 18th Mar. I look about 17 though  kind of good and bad...


----------



## bai_xue (Mar 31, 2006)

25, I'll be 26 in August...


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 31, 2006)

I am 22!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 31, 2006)

23, 24 in July. XD


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm 22 will be 23 on Aug 10th (still a while away)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm 32.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_





  Don't even think about it, we'll hunt you down and bring you back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww...I feel so loved...or hunted...whatever, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## MacLover (Apr 1, 2006)

Geez most of y'all are babies compared to me.  I just had a birthday, and I don't wanna tell my age.  I'm old compared to y'all! LOL

Okay, I just turned 37....Yikes!


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_Geez most of y'all are babies compared to me.  I just had a birthday, and I don't wanna tell my age.  I'm old compared to y'all! LOL

Okay, I just turned 37....Yikes!_

 

Well c'mon dearie!  Let's go down to the senior citizen center and play some bingo!  I hear they're giving out free samples of denture cream! WooHoo!


----------



## MacLover (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_Well c'mon dearie!  Let's go down to the senior citizen center and play some bingo!  I hear they're giving out free samples of denture cream! WooHoo!_

 
OMG!  You just cracked me up! LMFAO


----------



## xeniba (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm 23...going to be 24 on May 10.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm 25...


----------



## electrostars (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xeniba* 
_I'm 23...going to be 24 on May 10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
man, there's alot of people whose birthday is may 10th. haha.


----------



## electrostars (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_Well c'mon dearie!  Let's go down to the senior citizen center and play some bingo!  I hear they're giving out free samples of denture cream! WooHoo!_

 
DUDE. You don't have to be old to play bingo..HOW DO YOU THINK I GET MONEY TO BUY [email protected]#$^ and I'm 23. LOL.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 8, 2006)

i just turned 28 on the 2nd of March


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_i just turned 28 on the 2nd of March_

 
COOL!!!! We have the same birthday!! I turned 29!!


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## vwilliams (Apr 8, 2006)

26!  Where did the time go!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 9, 2006)

14...


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2006)

Hahahaha! I'm 20 and I love bingo!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm 18 yet i look like i'm about 14 or 15... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i turn 19 in october.  still have awhile...


----------



## Flammable (Apr 21, 2006)

23, but still get asked which high school I attend.


----------



## colormust (Apr 21, 2006)

i am 27, going to be 28 on November 23rd.

i dont mind getting older but what i do mind is my eyelids getting wrinkley : (
i want smooth makeup FOREVER : D


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 21, 2006)

22 but when I went to the bar last weekend the lady in the restroom that gives you towels and stuff, told me I looked 14. 
I usually get I look 18 though.


----------



## electrostars (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_22 but when I went to the bar last weekend the lady in the restroom that gives you towels and stuff, told me I looked 14. 
I usually get I look 18 though._

 
i wish the bars around here had people in the bathrooms to hand you towels. lol.


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm 23


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm 19


----------



## Chelly (Apr 21, 2006)

21...


----------



## karendiane (Apr 25, 2006)

Late to post - but I beat you all. I'm 50.


----------



## karen (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm 28.


----------

